# Glass Cut To Size???



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

does anyone know who or where i can get 2x foot sq peices of glass from??polished edges...

birmingham area???


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Have you tried a local glaziers?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh any glaziers will do it for you, and theres bound to be a few around Birmingham


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

cool,ok never crossed my mind dohhhhhhhhhhh!!!:lol2::lol2:,will they polish the sides to then???


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yep you will need toughened glass, and they will polish the sides but it will cost a bit


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

nice one how much you reckon??


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im honsetly not sure mate


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

ok no worries thanks anyway...: victory:


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

why not get it and sandpaper the edges down, just to take the sharpness off, thats what i do anyway.
cheers,
mark.


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

good idea,does it work cause i have kids,dnot want them cutting there selfs if they touch the glass?????

thanks: victory:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Grinding/polishing usually costs rather more than the glass itself! I sand my own edges, but Emery Cloth is what you really need rather than ordinary sandpaper, Emery is harder and works better. Wrap it around a block of wood, and be careful you don't slip!


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

even better thanks:no1:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

A glazier will polish the edges but they'll charge (a lot) for it. They will probably offer to quickly file the edges - not as smooth but good enough IME.
With most vivs you only have one edge exposed to the snake and one exposed to prying fingers except when the viv is open or the glass is removed.
If you are really worried you can hook A4 binding strips onto the inside glass to protect the snake even more.
I've used several glaziers around birmingham for this sort of thing. They were all conversant with cutting glass for vivs and knew the edges needed smoothing.


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Oil stone is what i use. Works a dream


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

bought some 3mm toughend glass 610 x 610 (2x2 old money) edges were relatively smooth for 5 quid a sheet. Just fitting out a double stack viv and it cost me 25 quid for the 4 sheets I needed, I asked another company to cut me some they said cut to size in 4mm then toughend would be 67 quid so it can vary depending on what you need


----------

